# Dreamwalker, Her World Is In His Hands



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Dreamwalker
Seventeen-year-old Misha Malloy has always dreamed of Ramsey, a beautiful teenager from a world called Alterna. Ramsey has always been there to love and protect her, but even he could not stop the car accident which left her in a coma; however, six months later, Misha has recovered and quickly finds that her world and Alterna are blending. Ramsey now comes to her in the flesh, and so does his brother, Elijah, who will stop at nothing to make Ramsey pay for an old transgression--including killing Misha.

Book One of the Dreamwalker Series


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's a snippet from Dreamwalker.

    The forest surrounds me, the tall trees enveloping my body in a twisted lattice of green, its leaves twined overhead.  Where am I?
    Alturna.
    “Misha?” 
    Ramsey’s voice.  I’d know it anywhere.  It’s coming from behind, so I sit up and look around.  He’s dressed in his usual black shirt and pants as he strides toward me.  His coat billows in the passing breeze.  What light filters through the branches sparkles gold.  I can tell by the tight line of his mouth and the clenching of his jaw that something troubles him.
    I force myself to my feet.  “Ramsey.”  There are so many things I want to ask, but my voice falters amid the fear I feel building inside.
    “Misha, you are in terrible danger.”  He finally reaches me and takes my hand.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Dreamwalker is the first of the series I've planned.  After I finish the current projects I'm working on, I'll be writing Dreamwalker Reckoning, the sequel that takes Misha into Ramsey's world.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If I were going to cast Dreamwalker as a film, these are the actors/actresses I'd use.

Misha Malloy--Ashley Tisdale
Ramsey Adams--Ben Barnes
Joey Williams--Zac Efron
Beth Malloy--Rachel Weisz
Tim Malloy--Patrick Wilson
Katie Larkin--Mandy Moore
Elijah Adams--Ed Speleers


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've just set up a new Facebook page for Dreamwalker. The link is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Covenant-Sojourner-Book-2/119532308073596#!/pages/Dreamwalker/115856095117793


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you'd like to read an author interview with me, check out http://kippoe.blogspot.com/


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I have posted the complete first chapter on the Facebook fan page.  Feel free to check it out.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Dreamwalker has its first Amazon review.  Please have a look.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

For an author interview with me, visit http://www.kolinatopel.blogspot.com/.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly bump for Dreamwalker.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a heads up.  I'm currently doing a price change over at Smashwords, and I'm getting ready to change it at Amazon, as well.  The new price for Dreamwalker will be 2.99


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Ever had a dream you felt was real?  That's exactly what Misha Is going through in Dreamwalker, except the people in her dreams, both those who love her and those who hate her, find a way to her world.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly bump for Dreamwalker.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I have changed the price for Dreamwalker to 2.99 but Amazon has it on sale for 1.99.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Dreamwalker is still on sale.  Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's a snippet from Dreamwalker.

    I glance up and down the road before I start walking again. I hear another snapping of branches echoing far too loudly in the silence. I whirl, expecting to find someone following me, but only the darkness remains.
    “I need to get out of here,” I mutter, wishing for the first time I hadn't let Joey drive away. Then again, I'm probably just wishing for Joey's car. Another twig snaps, and I start walking backwards. I can't even tell where the snapping sound is coming from.
    “Is someone there?” I manage, my voice wavering. The purse slides off my arm, and even though I try to grab it, it slips, spraying the contents across the ground. For a moment, I just stand, waiting for an answer to come from someone I can't see. Then again, if he's hiding, I seriously doubt he's going to answer, “Oh, yeah, that would be me.”
    Shaken, I force myself to bend and pick up my keys and lipstick. Although I try to shove them back into my purse, they slip out of my trembling hands. It seems to take forever to tuck them back inside. I slip the purse over my shoulder and rise.
    “Why are you alone out here?”
    I jump back and Ramsey is there, his clothing as dark as the night itself.
    “You scared the crap out of me.” My heart is racing so fast I can hardly breathe, and my chest hurts. “Why can't you make more noise or something?”
    Ramsey crosses his arms over his chest and his dark hair seems to blend with the night. “I was making noise, and you really didn't seem to like it.”
    “That's beside the point.” I glance around, searching for Elijah. He would be the very last thing we need right now. I still don't have a clue how I'm going to get home.
    “You didn't answer my question,” Ramsey says, settling his hands upon my shoulders and squeezing reassuringly.
    Considering the close contact with Joey, I pull away, still not quite certain about Ramsey's place in my world, and I keep feeling Joey's hands all over me. Ramsey quickly lifts his hands and steps back. “Something untoward has happened, I take it.”
    “‟Untoward?‟” I repeat, shaking my head.
    “Where is your companion—the one who brought you here?”
    I shudder. “He was highly…distractible.”
    Ramsey's eyes narrow and he scrutinizes me. “Did he hurt you?”
    “No. I'm fine.”
    He steps toward me, slips his fingers beneath my chin, and then raises it so I have to look him in the eye. “Did he hurt you?”
    “No.” I push his hand away. “He was just very hands-on, Ramsey.” I shake my head. “And the only way to get his mind off me was to get out of his car. Now I don't have a ride home. Please tell me Elijah isn't close by.”
    Looking around, Ramsey finally shakes his head. “No, not that I‟m aware of.” He grabs my hand and starts leading me. He lets out a sigh. “But he's probably not far behind. He senses you, as I do.”


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm giving away two print copies of Dreamwalker on Goodreads.com. You can enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/enter_choose_address/5689-dreamwalker.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

You still have time to enter the give away at Goodreads.com for a free print copy of Dream walker.http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/enter_choose_address/5689-dreamwalker. Good luck!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Dreamwalker is one of the books featured at http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/ today.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm giving away two print copies of one of my novels. You can enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/6034-silent-scream. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking for a different sort of YA paranormal?  Why not give Dreamwalker a chance and find out why Misha's world really is in his hands.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Dreamwalker is still on sale for 1.99 instead of the regular price of 2.99.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've put up a different cover for Dreamwalker. Here it is!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like paranormal romance, why not look at Dreamwalker?  It has five ratings on Goodreads and three ratings/reviews on Barnesandnoble.com.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

As of last month I have started writing the second book in the Dreamwalker series, and Ronnell is at work on covers for all three books.

While I'm working on the second book, why not join Misha for an adventure even her dreams couldn't have prepared her for?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

The latest reviewer, Sandra Stiles, titled her Barnes and Noble review of Dreamwalker Dreamwalker A Dream of a Story.

You can read the entire review at her blog at http://www.themusingsofabookaddict.com/2010/12/dreamwalker-maria-rachel-hooley.html


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for Dreamwalker.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm giving away two print copies of one of my other novels, Summer Sunsets, over at Goodreads.com. You can enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/8546-summer-sunsets-october-breezes-2.

Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm over the halfway mark for my sequel to Dreamwalker.  I'm shooting for a June release.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for Dreamwalker.  If you like young adult urban fantasy, this might be a novel for you.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm giving away two print copies of one of my novels over at Goodreads.com. You can enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/10056-her-only-hope.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm on the home stretch of Dreamwalker: Reckoning, the second book in the Dreamwalker series, and I'm hoping it will be ready for a June release.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's a new cover for Dreamwalker.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

How about a world of dreams for your Kindle?  Give Dreamwalker a shot.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

The sequel to Dreamwalker (Dreamwalker: Reckoning) is out and live on Amazon.

You can purchase it at http://www.amazon.com/Dreamwalker-Reckoning-ebook/dp/B0058OK7LU/ref=sr_1_21?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309802669&sr=1-21


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like young adult paranormal romance, Dreamwalker might be right up your alley.


----------

